# Chukar Hunting



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been Pheasant hunting my hole life, I have been reading about all of you going after Chukars and it has made me really, really want to do it.

Would anyone be willing to let me tag along? Maybe show me the ropes, where to find them, how to hunt them?

I live in Lehi but would be willing to travel. I would love to bring my 7 Month old Brittany with me but would also leave her behind if you would like.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

My advice: Don't do it! They just tease you into years of self abuse, risking life and limb without ever feeling fulfilled. Those birds are evil I tell ya! :evil:


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Ryfly said:


> My advice: Don't do it! They just tease you into years of self abuse, risking life and limb without ever feeling fulfilled. Those birds are evil I tell ya! :evil:


but it sounds so fun!!! lol


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

You can tag along with me sometime, but I won't be going again until at least next week. I'm going on a quick ruffie run tomorrow. I live in Salt Lake and usually head south for chukar, so Lehi is fine. Definately bring your dog. My GSP is still a pup, but is getting pretty good (most of the time). However, listen to Ryfly, chukar hunting is an addiction worse than gambling, but at least you get your exercise.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's really nice of you sittingbull, most guys are pretty tight lipped when it comes to their chukar spots...

If you take that young Brit remember what I said on your "pointer training" post, *DO NOT* shoot a bird that she doesn't point and hold. That goes for devil birds too! Keeping your finger off the trigger will be hard if she puts them up in range, but it will serve you and your young dog well in the future if you don't fall for the bait. Don't shoot! :wink:

Oh, and good luck feeding your new addiction! :twisted:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Britts arn't any good at finding chukars...........

























































My only word of caution would be to make sure you have control of your dog. Many young dogs that don't have experience on wild birds can chase chukars right off a cliff and really hurt themselves.


----------

